# Where to get Oxalic acid...



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Got mine at Lowe's I think. You will find it in the paint section labeled as "Wood Bleach". Check the ingredients and you will find Oxalic Acid.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

there have been threads where people mentioned the name brand at Lowes but I don't remember it
I got mine here

http://www.chemistrystore.com/oxalic_acid.htm 

I like it when the man in brown pants brings me presents









the dude with the beard and the red suit and reindeer must have lost my address  

Dave

[edit]shamelessly ripped off from a post by DaveW
this is from the label

Savogran
Oxalic Acid
Wood Bleach

Bleaches uncoated wood
Removes black water spots and stains
Gently lightens wood

POISON!
Net Wt. 12 Oz - (340g)

Bar Code #4954210501

SAVOGRAN COMPANY
Norwood, MA 02062-0130
1-800-225-9872

www.savogran.com

[ August 15, 2006, 05:52 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

if you should read the research in regards to oxalic acid they specifically describe a purity level of 96%. I realy doubt that 'wood bleach' will be quite that pure???? And what about the impurities in wood bleach.... do you think the label will identify all harmful ingredients for a product that is designed to wash the color out of a wood fence or deck? so once again cavaet emptor...

my question; is oxalic considered to be organic or inorganic?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

that's why I got it from a chemical supply warehouse
it's an "organic acid" so I would say it's the 'O' word, although to be honest, I don't know what that word means in a technical sense

hmm, dictionary.com says it means it's carbon based
that clears that up doesn't it









Dave

[edit]I would also point out there are two different compounds running around
oxalic acid dihydrate and oxalic acid anhydride
the first has 2 water molocules stuck to it
so the second ends up being 25% stronger
the one from the chemical supply place is the second
the wood bleach guys don't mention which they use
might make a difference on effectiveness

[ August 16, 2006, 07:10 AM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

tecumseh . . .

With utmost respect, where have you seen research that describes 96% purity?

Got a link?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Mine came from Ace. I would try any paint store, like Sherwin Williams, etc. If you're really worried about impurities, what's in that 4%? I'm pretty sure mine is DAP brand and is described as technical grade.

[ August 16, 2006, 01:19 PM: Message edited by: Ross ]


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

>it's an "organic acid" so I would say it's the 'O' word, although to be honest, I don't know what that word means in a technical sense

>hmm, dictionary.com says it means it's carbon based
that clears that up doesn't it 

"Organic" chemistry is basically carbon based so any chemical with carbon present is basically an organic compound oxalic acid formula is H2C2O4 as opposed to inorganic like hydrochloric acid HCl where the Cl is chlorine. **** a BS in chemistry can come in handy.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeff,

you're in trouble now
you've outed yourself
now we know who to come to for chemistry info








am I correct in assuming that when you vaporize the dihydrate form of OA the water is driven off as steam?? 

inquiring minds want to know

Dave


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The wood bleach works fine.


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

I've been to Ace Hardware, Home Depot and Lowes. Each time I get the blank look whe I ask for either wood bleach or oxalic acid. I really needed some. I'll just do the mail order thing and wait until it gets here.

Doug


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I originally bought mine at Lowes. I was there the other day looking for some and the one by me doesn't carry it anymore.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Dan, 

that's what happened to me
went to home depot with the name brand Sanogran
the guy had heard of it and thought he knew where it was on the shelf, but we couldn't find any
he guessed the stopped selling it

Dave


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's 2 pounds delivered to your door for
$9.00 or so.

http://cgi.ebay.com/OXALIC-ACID-2-lbs-RUST-REMOVER-BLEACH-TEAK-DECKS_W0QQitemZ320017087265QQihZ011QQcategoryZ42938QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Wish I would have checked ebay first! I paid $4.20 at www.ChemistryStore.com but had to buy something else because the minimun order is $10, the ne the nailed me for $12 more for shipping and $3 for a "handling fee". I hate handling fees. They should just charge me for what it costs. If they don't make enough $ on the product, they need to raise the price. Now I'm into it for $25 for something that's supposed to cost less than $5!

Doug


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Doug R . . .

GO TO LOWES, look in paint dept for a pint container that says, "Savogran (mfg name) Oxalic Acid Wood Bleach" (white container w/ red lid).

Read the container:
Bleaches uncoated wood
Removes black water spots and stains
Gently lightens wood

POISON!
Net Wt. 12 Oz - (340g)

Bar Code #4954210501


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

I tried Lowes. I went there and I just called them to double check.

Thanks,


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Wahoo! Never had a post catch on fire before!

Doug


----------



## jdb5949 (Oct 13, 2004)

I just rechecked my local Ace Hardware. They stock Savogran. I also remember seeing wood bleach at Wal-Mart and Lowe's. Don't ask the workers. Few would know every product on the shelves. Just go to the shelf where the wood stains and wood finishing products are stocked. It is there.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

Just a few links I have that might be of interest

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/Html files/Rademacher&Harz.2006.html

http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/entomology/apiculture/Research_reviews.html

http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Ox...?UserID=439941&SessionID=KOD64Cuyquq9dvwhjfz3

www.mellifera.de/eng12.htm

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/oxalic-acid-vaporizer/


----------



## Bee-wildered (Oct 18, 2004)

Doug,
Go to Hi Valley Chemical in Centerville. Their address is: 
1134 W. 850 N.
(801) 295-9591

Mix 1 oz. with 8 oz. warm water and 8 oz. syrup (6 parts sugar to 4 parts water)...
This solution has 1.77 grams Oxalic acid per oz.
Spray between frames (use about 2 oz. per hive)

They sell by the pound so it would be a good idea to find some beekeeping buddies (better yet your local club) and split it with them. It is about $8. They sell 10 lbs. for $46.53

Vickie


----------



## Doug R (Jul 18, 2001)

Wow! Thanks to all who responded to this post! I am humbled at the time and effort you all have put into this. I will let you know the results when I have some.

kc in wv: great posts. I will remove the honey supers, but according to your posts, it doesn't look like it's necessary.

Vickie: Thanks for the local info!

Thank you all!

Doug


----------



## dassa (Aug 24, 2006)

If your local ACE doesn't have it, they can order it. The SKU is 11221. Unfortunately, it can only be ordered in units of twelve, so they might want you to pay for all of them.


----------

